# Pleased to Introduce myself...



## Huby M. Meadows III (Jan 27, 2017)

My name is Huby M. Meadows III. I'm a musician and veteran of the U.S. Navy.  My father was a Freemason. He died in 2009 at the age of 77.  While cleaning out his last residence, recently, my sister found his Freemason materials, badge, booklets and such.  I have them in my possession now, and I'm psyched to read these books and hopefully , one day to follow in his footsteps of Becoming a Freemason.  I'm presently living in the Seattle area, but may soon move back to my hometown of Buffalo, NY to take care of my mom. I'll be checking in often, to get more incite to the workings of the Freemason brotherhood.  Peace!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 27, 2017)

Be careful what you read, you wouldn't want to spoil anything.


----------



## Huby M. Meadows III (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm 61 yrs. old, 62 in March...DOUBT "I" can be Shocked, Surprised OR Spoiled at THIS juncture in my life...lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 27, 2017)

Huby M. Meadows III said:


> I'm 61 yrs. old, 62 in March...DOUBT "I" can be Shocked, Surprised OR Spoiled at THIS juncture in my life...lol


As it pertains to our fraternity you are a neophyte and if u want to join reading too much WILL spoil the depth of our ceremonies

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Huby and welcome.

What my two brothers and friends above are probably trying to say is Freemasonry is an experience, if you read the ceremonies before going through them, many Freemasons, including all JC, Rip and myself, feel that experience will be compromised.

Do you have some detail on the treasures your dad left you ? We might know something about them... which will tell us about your dad which we can share...


----------



## Huby M. Meadows III (Jan 27, 2017)

No, I haven't read them.  I have a LOT on my plate taking care of my mom, plus, like I said, I'm a musician and I have to do gigs. So, I'll 'heed' what you all are telling me by NOT reading, but I will see about joining a Lodge, first.  Thanks for the forewarning.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 27, 2017)

Huby M. Meadows III said:


> No, I haven't read them.  I have a LOT on my plate taking care of my mom, plus, like I said, I'm a musician and I have to do gigs. So, I'll 'heed' what you all are telling me by NOT reading, but I will see about joining a Lodge, first.  Thanks for the forewarning.


Thank you for heeding the wise counsel. Oh and please don't think of it as a forewarning. That sounds soooo bad. In fact, think of it as a 'spoiler alert'. 
My memory of becoming a Mason is untainted by not having a notion of what's to take place.
 I was surprised and fully engaged as a consequence of not anticipating anything.

Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 28, 2017)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> In fact, think of it as a 'spoiler alert'.


Exactly. Welcome to the forum. You will learn a lot here.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to the boards and keep us posted....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

